# Tank Transfer project, Pics!!



## MrBishop (Dec 6, 2009)

*The Project.*

*So I have been working on the transfer from my Lido 120 to my Rio 240. I got rid of all my old FW fish and gave the Aquarium a overhaul.* :-D

*So after emptying the tank i removed the rock and lighting, i have discarded the rock and cleaned the lighing mask.*





*I then removed all the sand for cleaning *





*After removing tank from cabinet i gave it a MAJORclean*
:lol:



*I then removed the internal filter and gave it a really good clean along with the pump, heater and Media, Then i re-bonded it to the glass on the opposite side of the tank, The reason for this is because it will then be in the same corner as the wall rather than the corner where its visible :-D *





*After receiving my new background i then cut it snug to size and applied*



*Now as i have moved the internal filter the the other side of the tank, the protein skimmer wont go in the corner so i have had to cut out the new holes further down the lid...*

*BEFORE*



*AFTER*



*So i brought my new Lighting bulbs but only managed to get the Marine light as they didn't have the Blue in stock :-( ( it hate it when things are out of stock....It means im going behind schedule lol :-D) *



*So as that light is out of stock :evil: i have had to stop here. This is what it looks like so far,*





*Here is a tank i will be transferring :-D *






............


*So i will post up my further progress when i add the sand back in along with the water and the habitants :-D HOPE YOU LIKE IT!!!!:lol::lol::lol:*

*Cheers Dan*:-D


----------



## cbirk (Feb 5, 2010)

Lookin good!


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

if i were you i wouuldn't reuse the sand. i'd get new sand otherwise i think you may fight algae bloom fom the get go. all the successful people that i know who remove their sand when moving their tank never reuse the old sand. so i personally would do the same. JMHO


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Looks great so far. Good luck with the rest.


----------



## MrBishop (Dec 6, 2009)

reefsahoy said:


> if i were you i wouuldn't reuse the sand. i'd get new sand otherwise i think you may fight algae bloom fom the get go. all the successful people that i know who remove their sand when moving their tank never reuse the old sand. so i personally would do the same. JMHO


Cheers for your opinion pal but why would algae bloom form? i have thoroughly cleaned the sand. from what i understand your saying if i get new fresh sand i wont get algae bloom?

many thanks 
Dan:-D


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm also curious, reefs. My understanding was that it was a good idea to use sand from an established tank in a new tank to help seed the beneficial bacteria.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

reefsahoy said:


> if i were you i wouuldn't reuse the sand. i'd get new sand otherwise i think you may fight algae bloom fom the get go. all the successful people that i know who remove their sand when moving their tank never reuse the old sand. so i personally would do the same. JMHO


This is a common situation due to the fact that different bacteria grow at different depths in the sand bed and the moving of sand generally causes some bacteria to die off. Also, detritus is often stirred up. In this particular case Nick, I think Dan rinsed the sand (hopefully VERY well), so none of these problems should apply.



MrBishop said:


> Cheers for your opinion pal but why would algae bloom form? i have thoroughly cleaned the sand. from what i understand your saying if i get new fresh sand i wont get algae bloom?
> many thanks
> Dan:-D


Correct. New sand would be free from bacteria and detritus.



Administrator said:


> I'm also curious, reefs. My understanding was that it was a good idea to use sand from an established tank in a new tank to help seed the beneficial bacteria.


The benefits are limited. It would be beneficial to transfer a handful of sand from an existing tank to a new tank so that the microfauna which populate the sand can seed the new sand. But the bacteria which are transferred are not so important, simply because of the presence of live rock.


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

Hopefully i'm wrong! for me i'd go with new live sand. i know that bacteria grows at different levels and theroitically if you wash the sand really well you got rid of the detrius. but for the few extra $ and the insurance factor i personally would just go new, clean live sand. it's just so difficult, time consuming, and costly to react to water quality issues and algae issues in this hobby that i personally would go new live sand. JMHO.


----------



## MrBishop (Dec 6, 2009)

so what shall i do?


----------



## MrBishop (Dec 6, 2009)

Hey guys, just to update ya. I have finished my convertion and it looks great, I think the inhabitants like there new much bigger habitat, will post pics up tomorrow night as I'm not at my comp.

Also are bristle worms a no no?


----------



## MrBishop (Dec 6, 2009)

Pics.

*After i added water*

*First piece of LR to aid cycle*


*And finally after cycle was complete about 6 weeks later i added i great mixture of corals, inverts and fish... Hope you like :-D*






















*And The Final Outcome :-D*




I am going to pop down my local fish shop today and grab some new additions for my new tank.

Lets me know what you guys think.
Cheers
Dan:-D


----------



## njudson (May 21, 2009)

Looking good! How big is the new tank? 
Would look nice with more rock I think


----------



## MrBishop (Dec 6, 2009)

tank is 240L. about 65gal, yeah gonna get another £250 worth next week,:lol:


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

nice, i kinda like the simple look without too much rock. you can fill in the spaces with corals and it will look really nice!


----------



## DisneyCoralReef (Feb 26, 2010)

I LOVE it! woot! looks like you put a lot of sweat into this! looking fantastic! Je veux plus de photos!


----------

